
Ask HN: Show HN links ranking? - d--b
Hi there,<p>I am a bit puzzled about how the Show HN page works. It doesn&#x27;t show a link that I&#x27;ve posted today and that has a few upvotes, but it displays a bunch of 2-point links from throaway accounts that have been posted several hours ago.<p>How does this work?
======
gus_massa
It looks strange. Try sending an email to the mods hn@ycombinator.com

~~~
d--b
Ok, will do. Thanks

